# Tax advice



## cedric.homer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there as you can probably guess we are new to the site We are considering relocating to Paphos area in March or April of 2012. I will be working in Angola on a 5 week rotation so my partner and 2 children will be living full time in Cyprus. Can anyone give me advice on Tax if your exempt or rates payable. Any advise would be gratefully appreciated. Cheers David


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

We have just returned from Cyprus , we will be moving there soon. I met with a very nice English accountant , who was very helpful and knowledgeable . If you email me I'll gladly pass on his details to you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg_ukr said:


> We have just returned from Cyprus , we will be moving there soon. I met with a very nice English accountant , who was very helpful and knowledgeable . If you email me I'll gladly pass on his details to you.


Be very careful when going to 'nice' English accountants. We were charmed by one when we first started our business and he cost us a lot of money in bad advice and also bad investments he assured us were safe.
There are several Englsih accountants here who seem to forget that this is Cyprus and not England.
I can't name names on the forum due to the naming and shaming rule but if anyone intends to use British accountant in cyprus please pm me with their name in case it is the same 'nice' accountant we had problems with.
Incidentally we know of several other people who this particular so called accountant has to put not too fine a word on it has robbed. 

Veronica


----------



## dimiter.t (Jul 31, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Be very careful when going to 'nice' English accountants. We were charmed by one when we first started our business and he cost us a lot of money in bad advice and also bad investments he assured us were safe.
> There are several Englsih accountants here who seem to forget that this is Cyprus and not England.
> I can't name names on the forum due to the naming and shaming rule but if anyone intends to use British accountant in cyprus please pm me with their name in case it is the same 'nice' accountant we had problems with.
> Incidentally we know of several other people who this particular so called accountant has to put not too fine a word on it has robbed.
> ...


Hi Veronica,

Unfortunately, accountancy is not immune to malpractice and negligence and one could, but hopefully not, find herself mistreated or ill-advised.

There are number of ways to safeguard yourself, one of which is a good engagement letter signed between you and the accountant. Also, depending on the materiality of the issue, it is in your interest to ask for written and not verbal advice. Yet another defense is to search for a second independent opinion on the same matter.

I am sure you know that the accountancy profession is regulated in Cyprus, as well as in UK. That means, an accountant can not engage in public practice without holding a practicing certificate and upholding highest ethical and professional standards.

In the aftermath of recent corporate scandals, the accountancy regulating bodies have become more demanding and critical. If you have received an accounting service in Cyprus which you deem not to be up to the mark, and you have not been able to resolve it with your accounting firm, than you should contact the quality assurance partner (of the firm), and if still unresolved. the Cyprus association of accountants (ICPAC) and even the global regulatory bodies ACCA or ACA.

Of course you should voice your concern and make yourself heard.


----------



## dimiter.t (Jul 31, 2011)

cedric.homer said:


> Hi there as you can probably guess we are new to the site We are considering relocating to Paphos area in March or April of 2012. I will be working in Angola on a 5 week rotation so my partner and 2 children will be living full time in Cyprus. Can anyone give me advice on Tax if your exempt or rates payable. Any advise would be gratefully appreciated. Cheers David


I guess you should search the internet for what could be the tax consequences of relocating in Cyprus.


----------

